# Forres/Nairn/Inverness



## guido16 (18 March 2014)

Afternoon folks, I am moving in about 8 months to the area in title. I know of burgle and have emailed them but can anyone recommend a yard for my horses (2). Need stables and grass, part DIY, part full (I work away at times) and one that had good hacking, maybe competitions and a nice bunch of liveries (I know.... Venturing into a wish list there!!!)

Any advice on any to avoid or any that are worth a look?


----------



## Britestar (18 March 2014)

Not sure if would be near enough but look at Rashcrook Equestrian.


----------



## guido16 (18 March 2014)

Britestar said:



			Not sure if would be near enough but look at Rashcrook Equestrian.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou. Where is it? Can be a bit flexible as work will be Inverness and home Forres etc area


----------



## Dry Rot (18 March 2014)

http://www.pooltown.co.uk

Right on your route between Inverness and Nairn.


----------



## guido16 (18 March 2014)

Cheers!! Will give them a shout


----------



## Britestar (18 March 2014)

http://www.rashcrookequestrian.co.uk


----------



## fen tigeress (18 March 2014)

Some more livery yards between forres and nairn are Ellands (nr Brodie) and Snab of Moy.


----------



## guido16 (19 March 2014)

fen tigeress said:



			Some more livery yards between forres and nairn are Ellands (nr Brodie) and Snab of Moy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys


----------



## sm-rt (22 October 2014)

Hello, I hope you do not mind this email but like you I have just moved up to the Forres area. This is just an outside chance but I am asking if you are interested in letting anyone else ride your horses. I am now retired and am a very competent rider interested in mostly hacking.  I am also a qualified Veterinary nurse so very responsible. I fully appreciate that there would be costs involved.  Please let me know if my response is of interest to you and we can talk further. Kind regards. S PS the Forres area is absolutely fantastic and offers so much.


----------



## nevis (24 October 2014)

Welcome to the area!
If you can find somewhere between Brodie/Forres and the sea I'd hope you'd get access to the amazing hacking at the Culbin forest.
Ellands has a huge outdoor school and does BS and I think some BD too? http://www.ellandslivery.co.uk
Not sure if Mundole EC still have liveries - lots of BD and some unaff SJ comps there too.
Snab of Moy is near to Ellands I think too.
Burgie has Eventer Rosie Pindar on site as well as Yvonne Murray's yard - look up Burgie Trials on fb?
Ferrari Horse Feeds in Forres would be a good place to go and chat to Mark - also A& I Services in Elgin for supplies and local info.
Is there a fb page for Horsey Stuff in Morayshire you could join?  

Lovely area, LOTS of horses and horsey folks - hope you enjoy it up there.  Good luck!


----------



## northernnewfiediva (24 October 2014)

Dear sm-rt, If you would like to pm me, I have an assortment of horses/ponies who would all love a little extra riding. Kept at home with fantastic hacking and all good quality horses who love to hack. * No costs involved - just reliability!!*

Would recommend Ellands for livery, great owner and a good yard with plenty of facilities and competitions.


----------

